# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  3D Printing Coming to More Australian Schools Thanks to New Partnership

## Brian_Krassenstein

Jonathan Usher, the Managing Director of Datacom Solutions, says his company's track record of providing customers access to technology makes an agreement his company signed with Makers Empire and 3D Printing Systems an ideal fit to extend 3D printing technology into Australian schools. Usher says students and teachers will benefit from this partnership by an enhancement of the quality of the student and teacher 3D printing learning experience. Datacom is one of Australasia’s largest business technology solutions providers, and this deal with Makers Empire, creators of 3D printing software and learning programs and hardware manufacturers 3D Printing Systems will provide an end-to-end 3D printing solution designed for the education sector. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/58881/3d-print-in...alian-schools/


Below is a photo of students in Australia using Makers Empire software:

----------

